# 2 problems, not sure if related



## psu927 (Nov 12, 2016)

11 Cruze Eco manual with 95k miles on it. These 2 things seemed to start at the same time. First I noticed was (is) the heating issue. Car seems to warm up fine, but doesn't blow hot air. If I accelerate hard, for a few seconds, heat kicks in and seems to work fine from then on. Also the other day the temp guage shot all the way up and I got the AC off warning then it came right back to normal. 

Also I have this ticking or tapping that I can hear when I am accelerating from a stop. Seems to increase with engine speed. Also I think it does it in when I accelerate in neutral, but I can't hear it nearly as much as when in gear. Also can't hear it at highway speeds.


----------



## UpstateNYBill (Jan 14, 2012)

Have you checked your coolant and oil levels?


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Fluid levels and if low, find the leak.....don't be surprised if the water pump took a dump but, if it did, the warranty was extended to 10 years.

As far as the ticking......you are describing a loose spark plug......have they been messed with recently?

Rob


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Robby nailed it.


----------



## psu927 (Nov 12, 2016)

Coolant was indeed low. Feel foolish for not checking sooner. I added coolant for now, looks like it's leaking on the upper passenger side of the engine. Wondering if the water pump is bad and that is causing my chirping noise. It's not the belt, sounds internal.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

psu927 said:


> Wondering if the water pump is bad and that is causing my chirping noise. It's not the belt, sounds internal.


Pull the dipstick while it's chirping and see if it goes away. That will give an idea what the cause is.


----------



## psu927 (Nov 12, 2016)

I'd say its more of a tap (not quite a knock) than a chirp. Pulled the dipstick anyway and it was still there. Increases with RPM


----------



## psu927 (Nov 12, 2016)

So the water pump was bad and replaced under warranty. I never even mentioned the tapping because I thought the pump would take care of it, and even if it didn't I figured they would notice it when they drove it. Paid the bill and left the dealership and the tapping is still there. It's only under acceleration (can hear it slightly during idle) but doesn't do it when I upshift. Where can I start?


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Oil level ok?

Put something over the round canister on the intake manifold (EVAP purge valve). Is that what the noise was coming from?

As Robby mentioned, also check for a loose spark plug.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

psu927 said:


> So the water pump was bad and replaced under warranty. I never even mentioned the tapping because I thought the pump would take care of it, and even if it didn't I figured they would notice it when they drove it. Paid the bill and left the dealership and the tapping is still there. It's only under acceleration (can hear it slightly during idle) but doesn't do it when I upshift. Where can I start?


Usually give them a full list of stuff to deal with especially ticking noises in the event you have something happen out of warranty that could have been prevented by them. How was the oil level and how often did you change it? This is if the spark plug wasn't loose causing the noise. You know what, at those miles just change the plugs and go from there. Carefully remove the coil pack as the boots can tear. When you reassemble, make sure the springs aren't folded over and silicone the boots when you put it back in.


----------



## psu927 (Nov 12, 2016)

I am no longer under warranty as of june of this year. Will check those things tomorrow. I have never changed them though. Oil changed every 5k miles, religiously. Oil level is ok.


----------



## psu927 (Nov 12, 2016)

Son of a gun one of the spark plugs was slightly loose. Wow thanks guys. Simple things


----------

